# jessica emily jarvis :)



## Charlotte-j

jessica was born on the 6th august, she was 2days over due.
i was taken to hospital in the afternoon with signs of pre-eclampsia :( and they decided to keep me overnight and induce me the next day.
around 9.35pm my waters broke and when i was examined 15min later, they said i was 2 cm dilated. around 12am i was taken down to the labour ward a contractions were gettin really close, when was there i was given gas and air (best stuff ever :D lol) and at 2.40am jessica arrived weighing 5lbs9.5 :)
had a couple bad tears, needed 4units of blood :( and had to stay a couple of nights, but other than that we both well :) added some pics of her xx
 



Attached Files:







Picture 096.jpg
File size: 93.5 KB
Views: 169









Picture 097.jpg
File size: 84.8 KB
Views: 149









Picture 100.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 132


----------



## thelilbump

Congrats!


----------



## greenkat

Congratulations!! She's beautiful.


----------



## kelly86

congrats shes lovely :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun she is cute x


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations!!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!!


----------



## Ema

Congrats hunni Xxxx


----------



## lynz

congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## EFM

Aww bless ..congratulations :hugs:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations hun! Shes lovely :)


----------



## wilbrabeany

congrats hun.xx


----------



## x-amy-x

congratulations! She is so tiny

xxx


----------



## Chris77

She's beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Carlyanne15

So cute, congrats xxx


----------



## embojet

Congratulations, she is beautiful x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## ryder

Congrats! She is beutiful! Sounds like you had a pretty easy/short labour?


----------



## Charlotte-j

ryder said:


> Congrats! She is beutiful! Sounds like you had a pretty easy/short labour?

yeah, after my waters broke they said it would take 12-18 hours. but few hours later she was here :)


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations...she's beautiful.


----------



## taperjeangirl

She is gorgeous! Congrats! xxx


----------



## Blob

Awww congratulations she is very gorgeous!!


----------



## babezone

aww congrats x x x


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, she's so cute! x


----------



## SalJay

Congrats - what a little cutie! x


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations hunnie xx


----------



## elm

She's beautiful, congratulations! She has a gorgeous name too x

:hug:


----------



## Laura1984

Congrats xxx


----------



## leedsforever

congrats hun!!! She is so teeny and cute!!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

She's tiny,:) and gorgeous..

Congrats,x


----------



## Frankie

she lovely well done x


----------



## GemGems

Awwww she's so cute!!


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations she's adorable!


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats huni she beautiful

xxxx


----------



## trishk

congratulations! She is fabulous!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done shes a cutie xx


----------



## bambikate

congratulations x x


----------



## x-li-x

congratulations, well done, shes beautiful xxx


----------



## baby D

Congratulations she is beautiful!


----------



## Frankie

congratulations x


----------



## danni2609

congrats xx


----------



## mumy2princess

Congrats hunnie
Shes gorgeous :D xx


----------



## Heather.78

congrats hun


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done , she's lovely


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://xs3.xoospace.com/myspace/graphics/25065.gif


----------

